# OH...MY...GOODNESS! New world record jump without a saddle!



## OkieGal (Dec 14, 2011)

Ho-ly CRAP!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

WOW. That is what I call a velcro butt....


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

WOW o.o and doesn't that horse look proud of himself!


----------



## justxride97 (Jan 12, 2012)

...Holy...Crap...


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Can you imagine if they missed that? Yeouch... it'd be like one of those Coyote and Road runner episodes!

But wow, nice seat


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Want.That.Horse.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Amazinngggg. 

Oh and might I add, I want that horse!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

mine! i want that horse! holy SH*T!


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

And that, my friends, is what I consider "legs of steel"! Holy cow!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Mind = Blown.


----------

